# Como colocar una red de protección snubber



## Antonio (Jun 1, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí, así que a ver que tal se me da. Mi duda es la siguiente:

Quiero utilizar una red snubber para mejorar la conmutación de un transistor mosfet. En todos los sitios donde he buscado ejemplos colocan el mosfet y la red snubber a tierra y la carga entre la alimentación y el mosfet. Yo lo tengo montado al revés: la carga está a tierra y el mosfet entre la alimentación y la carga. Mi duda es si la red snubber la tengo que poner entre el drain y el source del mosfet o entre el drain y tierra como en los ejemplos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2005)

Las redes snubber se utilizan para proteger los elementos activos de conmutación (MOSFET, IGBT, TRIAC etc.) de las sobre tensiones producidas por una carga inductiva. Al ser una red de protección esta se coloca en paralelo con el elemento de conmutación, que en tu caso seria entre la fuente y el drenador.


----------



## Antonio (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok. Gracias por la información.


----------



## NELSON RODRIGUEZ (Ago 13, 2006)

las redes snubber se utilizan para "quemar" la energia remanente en los elementos almacenadores de energia, por ejemplo transformador de ferrita la patada inductiva (inductive kick), esta energia aparece como un pulso de potencial potencialmente peligroso para el elemento de conmutacion, ya que crece hasta alcanzar el voltaje de ruprura, tambien evita la saturacion del nucleo.... tambien se puede colocar en serie con el mosfet para canalizar esta energia y quemarla en una resistencia 
empeora la eficiencia de los convertidores.

usualmente es un diodo en serie una resistencia de 2-5W y un capacitor. por lo q se ve q deteriora la eficiencia

tambien se puede devolver esta energia a la fuente primaria a traves de un devanado terciario...muy utilizado....

tambien a veces se emplea un diodo zener que fija el maximo voltaje inverso que soporta el transistor portegiendolo...pero no evita q se sature el nucleo....


o utilize un conversor indirecto en el cual la energia almacenada en el inductor siempre encuentra una via de escape....lo malo es q son un poco menos eficientes.


----------



## jucuegas (Nov 25, 2008)

Una pregunta,
tengo un esquema con 3 triacs en modo interruptor y necesito poner una red snubber, ya que no me pasa las pruebas de compatibilidad electromagnética ya que emite radiación electromagnética en baja frecuencia en el neutro,
entonces pongo una red snubber por cada uno de los triacs o puede poner una en alimentación?

saludos
Julio


----------



## destroyer (Dic 16, 2008)

una pregunta tengo un circuito para regular un motor universal con un potenciometro un condensador un idac y un triac
la red snubber como deberia ir colocada y que claculos debo hacer para saber los valores del condensador y la resistencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2008)

destroyer dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta tengo un circuito para regular un motor universal con un potenciometro un condensador un idac y un triac
> la red snubber como deberia ir colocada y que claculos debo hacer para saber los valores del condensador y la resistencia



Leé esto que es lo que estas buscando...(pero está en inglés).


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Igual que la nota AN-3008 de Fairchild, te sugiero entrar en la página de International Rectifier (www.irf.com). Existe mucha información técnica ahí.

Suerte.


----------

